# Zero, Arctic and Pelissier WINNIPEG, MB bottles



## Raypadua (Aug 12, 2019)

Hi there,  I just picked up some WINNIPEG bottles that I’ve been trying to find for awhile.


----------



## bottle-bud (Aug 12, 2019)

Good for you! Its always nice to add bottles you've been looking for. I still have quite a few on my wish list.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Aug 12, 2019)

Nice ones!  Only one of these that I can remember seeing before is the Zero.  By the way, do you know what the story is behind that long anti-theft warning on Winnipeg bottles of that era?  Was there some municipal regulation requiring it?


----------



## Raypadua (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks Bottle-Bud.  I do have a wish list for a few of the extremely hard to find aerated water and Hutchinson Winnipeg bottles but I'm definitely happy with these...for now 

I'll start digging CB and see if I can find an answer about the wordy bottles that we had at the turn of the century.  Unless, someone here can pipe in and share their knowledge!


----------



## RCO (Aug 13, 2019)

I've seen most of those bottles before online even though I'm not from Manitoba . don't think the acl arctic would be easy to find , would imagine less survived than the embossed bottle


----------



## Raypadua (Aug 14, 2019)

Yes, this Arctic ACL is different from other Arctic ones I have seen.  The person I bought had bottles from said the embossed Arctic is from 1908.  I’ll dig up the history on this a little more.


----------



## RCO (Aug 14, 2019)

Raypadua said:


> Yes, this Arctic ACL is different from other Arctic ones I have seen.  The person I bought had bottles from said the embossed Arctic is from 1908.  I’ll dig up the history on this a little more.



the embossed arctic is definitely not from 1908 , that style wasn't used until the 20's / 30's , my guess would be its from the 40's era , could of even been using it into the early 50's , but for sure not from 1908 
 (I have a huge collection of art deco embossed bottles from Ontario and can say for sure that the clear embossed style was not used until the 20's and 30's era , never seen one that early ) 


the pelissier bottle is likely from 1900's -1910's though , its very old for sure


----------



## sandchip (Aug 14, 2019)

Don't know much about them, being from "down under", but I like 'em!


----------



## Raypadua (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks RCO!  I also thought the look would fit the 20’s/30’s but didn’t Want to argue as she gave me a crazy good deal on everything I purchased.  She says she has lots more in her out buildings... can’t wait!!!


----------



## dab46 (Aug 25, 2019)

I have some winnipeg bottles I have picked up coming to canada. send me a Email with phone #. I am coming up to visit relatives 1st week of sept.  dickboosted@centurytel.net


----------

